# My Discus tank...



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are a few pictures of my discus in my 120 gallon acrylic tank.. enjoy.








































I have been looking for this beauty for a while. It a red alenquer discus.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

more pictures








here is the same fish with no light on..


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice Discus! Healthy looking and beautiful color variations. Is that also a new tank? Are you coming down with MTS


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice, dave!


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

All your discus look very healthy. Thanks for sharing !!!!

Someday I will try wild discus in a separate environment. My next project.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

pt1190 said:


> Nice Discus! Healthy looking and beautiful color variations. Is that also a new tank? Are you coming down with MTS


No .I will never have that problem. My money has it own personal body guard. it's called Beth. lol. I'm only going to have 3 tanks. A 240 gallon this 120 and 33 qt tank just in case that's it.. I will leave the mts to Shane..


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice selection of discus Dave. There are some giants there too!


----------



## Richard (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice discus, Dave. Like the wild ones.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice wilds. I have yet to try them out, but love the way they look.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful Discus, Dave! How many do you have in there?


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Pamela said:


> Beautiful Discus, Dave! How many do you have in there?


so far only 9 in a 120 but i have another 9 in qt. .. I want more but i'll wait till i get my 8 ft tank them the maddness will start... lol


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

that Red "is" beautiful....and nice wilds....keep the pictures coming......


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

here are a few pictures of discus. I recently got.. they are not the greatest because they are in a qt tank for the time being..


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful discus Dave!! 
I love the blue one & the spotted orange one


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I have add the new discus to the 120 gallon tank and they are fitting in quite well here are a few pictures .Sorry once again for the poor quality . thanks


----------

